# RiverBottom/Dive Tank



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

playing around with a layout this is what I have come up with so far....


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Interesting tank stand. Love the detail. I have always wanted to go diving, I am sorta jealous. 

I think it might look more balanced if you tipped one of those long wood pieces onto its side.

Picture of those angels? =]


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Pink
I think the small one will not be in the tank. the two together I and hoping to snuggle together as one and become a Witches Knee kinda look. (Cypress knee)
I did lay them on thier side but didnt like enough to get any pictures of them that way...they hardly fit! I started with one long piece and the center piece








then I broke the longer one have been trying out different angles








but now they are floating around in the koi pond trying to sink them. the first post desing shows the depth of the tank best so far, but nothing is set in stone!

hey! I have a friend in Wagoner! any chance you know a koi lady named Lawanna?


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Probably not, I have only been here for little over a year now.

On that last picture, what if you inverted the piece, so its "Walking" instead of doing the "Y"MCA? hehe! Do I get points for best description ever? xD


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

I really like your inspiration for this tank> i watched the video you posted, i saw the tents and kayaks and I was like, ok, it's a really pretty picnic spot, but so what. and then I see the sinkhole! OMG. That is nuts. 

I would put the YMCA wood behind the other one. It would be best I think if you had more tall ones like the two pointed one and just line them up. The YMCA one, although it has a lot of character, doesn't seem to mesh so far in my mind. I wish you didn't break the ymca one though  Wouldn't it be cool to have some ferns or whatnot protruding from the water on the wood? ANyway, very neat. I look forward to seeing how you utilize the height.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

Pink I tried to invert it but with the others were they are in that pix it didnt fit, that is how it ended up fliped to the other side. 
if you ever decide to take this hobby out side and dig a pond I will hook you up with my friend. she knows her stuff and has wonderful fish and plants.

aweeby, yes three "knees" would look nice. and I couldnt sell my husband on the look of things sticking up out of the tank...though I like that set up VERY much and agree with you, he is the one stuck looking at it all day! so on this I gave in.
Florida is peppered with crystal clear fresh water springs, just beautiful places. There is another journal here called Blackwater tank which got me thinking as it looks like the local canoeing river, but if you watched that second vid as the boat goes up the river to the spring the black/tanic waters give way to sparkling clear waters of the head spring. couldnt find a vid of the sourounding embankments where als the plants and wood is tangled, folks just like to shot the cavern. but i think you'all get the idea.

thanks you'all for the moral support!


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

PinkRasbora said:


> Picture of those angels? =]


----------



## Phivtoosyx (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice!

I have some awesome memories of swimming the springs of florida. Me and brother use to just take our boat up streams around the panhandle with a map and find them. It's amazing how many there are....and how @#%^@ cold they are (colder than our beer was  ) !!! I don't even know the name of the springs we used to go to...but they were only accessible by boat as the surrounding property was private. We occasionally saw cave divers...dangerous but alluring hobby.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Oooo an almost pure gold veil tail! Pretty! thanks for posting him. =] 

So whats the finial thinking on your wood?


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

Pink I didnt know that is what they are, when I got them they were just little things and pure white with a marbleing of the tiny bits of black.
the wood is still in the koi pond, but it is getting heavy!!


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

after a lot of reading here on MTS I have decided to go for it and started working my my soil. got some cheap cheap top soil, 








flushed as much of it clean as I could








and set it out for it's first drying. I will mix and re wet it a few times before sifting it.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

top soil dry and back in for another soak. lots more bark/mulch floated and was removed.
this prossess is a work of patients!

so to fill the need it was a window shopping trip to Pensacola's Water World Tropical Fish today! yowza! what a store!! and very knowledge folks Steve and Richard(I believe I am recalling names correctly) 
healthy fish and plenty of choices, many I had never seen before. fell in love with the Rainbow fish! never seen them before...and dont think my cube is right for them, but goodnes they are fine!
think we have decided on Head and Tail light tetras for our shoaling fish. 
we will definately be back to purchase when it is time


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Dirt!!!! Sooooo have you filled your tanked with water yet? ^^


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

not hardly! lol! 
still mineralizing my soil 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=152027

I have one more soak and dry cycle then I need to sift it!
what the heck, why do anything in a hurry! rofl!!!


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

put it in for it's 3rd soak yesterday. Took and old net and pre-sifted it and got three net fulls of rock and mulch!








the mud still stunk a little after the 2nd soak, will see if it has gotten bter after the 3rd! it still go skummy when I broke it up and added water


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

soak and sun baked 4 times
finally sifted and two 20 lb bags of top soil reduced to a 2 gallon bucket!
next I'll mix in the clay


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

today I drill access holes in the back of the piece I am using for a tank stand. bought a surge protector. and rinsed clean my capping sand.
oh! and I have plants ordered and on the way!!!
*Eleocharis acicularis ...dwarf hai grass
* Hemianthus callitrichoides....dwarf babytears
*Rotala macrandra
*Eleocharis montevidensis..giant hairgrass

and I have two already, not sure but believe I have
*Aponogeton capuroni...MAYBE??
and a sword of some sort, the new leaves are red in colorand mature to green, a medium sized plant.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

set up the tank todayso it would be ready for planting when the plants arrive
this is my base of MTS 









I went ahead and filled being the drift wood is soaked and not floating, I didn't want to chance it dring out any this next day or two waiting for planting.
I know it will make planting mor chalanging, I did have my two plants to plant...lol, they look lonely









here is the whole set up


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

a few more shots simply because I am excied to be this far along.


















got a couple clown corys a few days ago. they had some about 3 inches in size but I decided even though it was only a couple bucks in price I wanted to watch them grow. they like the sand bottom


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

planted today, will post pix tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Ummm, Those aren't Corys. Those are "Clown Loaches" and the get Big!

Tank looks goodroud:


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ummm, Those aren't Corys. Those are "Clown Loaches" and the get Big!
> 
> Tank looks goodroud:


Yup... WAYYYYYYYY to big for that tank... They will dig like freaks too!

They will be fine for now but you shouldn't keep them in there...


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks for the head up on the LOACHES..you are right! didnt realize just how big they got! they will be gone when they start trouble!!...thank you!
So what would you suggest replaceing them with, I liked the bold look to thier markings. I am going to a great LFS wednessday to get some small schooling fish. have a suggestion on numbers as well? the tank is 45 gallons. we are favoring the HeadLightTailLight tetras. Also looking a perhaps a few Rainbow fish, there is one they have wich stays a bit smaller, but I am thinking that will be to much for the tank. 

here is the tank today, bad picture and light tint of green to the water....ugh! hoping the new additional plants will help correct that....yes?


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

some better pictures


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

the clown loaches have both passed, I will be checking water in the morning.
all the Angles look great.
Is there a pH level that is wrong for the loaches? 
I have added an air stone tonight


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Check all your parameters, there may have been an ammonia spike from there not ebing a cycle. Maybe new tank syndrome?

Tank looks great though,The HC and dwarf hair grass may not do too well with the light. I doubt there would be medium light at the substrate.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

K are you saying I need higher lighting for those two plants??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I would split up the hair grass into smaller clumps and definitely get more plants. If the tank hasn't been cycled then dont add any more fish into the tank untill it's been cycled.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Liam, yes, no more fish till tanks cycles...only fish shopping I am doing is window shopping ! 

I have the patients to let the hair grass spread on its own, I was afraid to separate it to much, call me chicken!

I am really hoping for a nice swath of HC, but now I am worried about not having enough lighting?????


----------



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

I like the look of this tank, with its strong vertical elements in wood, plants and fish!

When it's cycled, you might look at a school of Corydoras catfish. Some are boldly patterned, some more delicately so, but most school, and they'll do a bang-up job of keeping the top couple of millimeters of your sand stirred up. A group of hatchetfish might look good there as well, adding shimmer and movement just below the surface. In a mid-level schooling fish, would you be looking for color, or additional vertical elements to reflect the overall look of the tank? I think black phantom tets would add that for you... Mine tend to stay in the lower 1/3 of the water column, and the males spend most of their free time displaying to one another, fins at full extension.

Any way you go, it's a beautiful beginning!

~Bruce


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks for the complements and suggestions Bruce! I like the idea of a school of Corydoras. and had not thought of hatchet fish, but that is a great thought as well, whats not to like about shimmer!
for color I am really drawn to the rummy nose tetras


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

the Dwarf Baby's breath is starting to recover, new green shoots are peeking out of the dead clumps it had become
the Drawf Grass is all brown but the smallest clump looks just fine, how strange is that?

the red leafy plant has all melted away but one stalk which I dont have much hope for.

everything else is growing and seems healthy, I have added another light, a florecant bulb for plants.

water seems cloudy, not bad just not cystal clear.


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool tank. Don't know if u said this but what LED fixture is that?


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

a marineland 65K


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

ok, I have added diy CO2 to the tank, three days now. 
*the one stalk of the red leafy plant has a new bit of growth to it and I added to that area a plant called peacock fern?
*the drarf hair grass is gone but one small area and has been replaced with a dwarf java which seems to be a hardier plant.
*the HC is still trying, not compleatly lost yet, keeping fingers crossed. the giant hair grass is hanging in but not growing, hoping th CO2 helps it along.

I lost the clown loaches and the larger angel not long after I moved them to the tank so there are the 3 angels left.
I have added 5 headlight taillight tetras, 11 rummy noses(4 remain, everyone has brilliant red faces so the waters seem to agree with them not sure why they dropped off) 
and I got a black ghost knife fish, he will stay till he causes trouble and probably shouldnt have added it to the tank in the first place.

this spring I still want to add the corries and get the number of rummy noses back up.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

and up dated shot of the tank. the water is looking and testing good. with pictures I see the growth I have on several plants! HC struggles along.
the black ghost knife is behaving thus far. comes out for the dinner when the tank is fed.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I really like this tank... only thing I could say is a lil bit of a rake in the sand would be nice, like peak it up behind the main piece of wood and maybe give it a wave here and there...


great work


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

the plants are growing! I hardly notice day to day but reviewing pictures ...goodness! I have added glossostigma to the backleft corner.
the Dwarf Baby'sBreath still struggles .though I have added DIY C02


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

I would get rid of the black ghost knife. They tend to be semi aggressive predators that will peck at smaller fish if they can catch them. They are nocturnal so you won't see it much anyways.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

yes I know! I asked aout it at the LFS and was told they are good in a community tank...yeah, right! *roll eyes*
for now it is small and behaving. it comes out every eveningwhen the room is dark and the LED light goes off(the florecent stays on for a while after that.) it must dim thngs just enough for it to be comfortable. while it behaves we will enjoy it, when it starts to act up it is gone.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

so one of the othr things I do is hand build with clay, as in pottery. I have been on a roll making little mermaids, dont ask me why as I dont really know. Anyway, two of my cousins have planted tanks and put the mermaids I had gifted them into their tanks. My husband loved the idea so now one lives in my tank. Pretty tacky I know, but seeing as I put this all together for him in the first place it was his call :icon_roll


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

I moved the Crypt(Balansae, I think) back and to the left side of the large vertical DW. the plant which was there (peacock fern is all the tag at the lfs said) I wedged along the inner crevase of the DW.

















on the forground DW I have sewn some Chrismas moss along each leg. This would have been much easier to have done BEFORE the tank was flooded! duh! oh, well I am learning as I go.









in place of the crypt I moved I put a pretty little plant which I have no name for...anyone???


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

short dark algea(I guess, almost looks black, very fine and short and ugly on the white sand!)) growing all over the floor..... help!


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm a fan of sands. so this is definitely nicely done!

that left side wood looks kinda weird to me... perhaps it'll look better upside down?
anyway a great start.. the crypt is looking awesome!


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

here is and update....sorry for the cuddy pictures. I believe I am havinging a bacteria bloom of some sort???? a couple fish developed a white fuzz, most cleared up after myacin treatment, lost the rummies but one 
the head lighte tetras have been move to start another tank.
water is cloudy and substraight has a bacteria/algea growing through it?


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of fish. Looks like a simple bacteria bloom. Beautiful setup. Tall tanks scare me because I think I would want to fill up all the space with wonderful things and therefore leaving 0 room for anything that moves around.


----------



## amajoh (Jan 10, 2013)

Sad to read about your fish, but the tank looks beautiful.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks MrAmost and amajoh.
so if it is a simple bacteria bloom how do I get it under control? large water changes?
it has been suggest to me to do nearly a half tank water change three days in a row.
comments?


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

YES! clear at last!









and the tetras and rainbows have been moved to the larger tank. 3 angels, 7 rummy noses, 5 black rasbora, 3 julli cories, and 4 ottos call this tank home.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice start! Lov the height. Maybe you could try Val's? You could have a chrtain along the back! That would look great!


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

LyzzaRyzz, I think that is what is in the back to the left of the large dw, they were very tall but malted and have just started to grow back...see the three long thin blades?

and thank you, I am pleased with it myself at this point.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

played wit the camera a little tonight.
water is clear and plants growing(you can see the micro sword/grass creeping through the sand and down the sides of the mermaid), fish all look healthy and happy.
I purchased two niteat(sp?) snails and love them, you can see thier little mouths munching away as they climb the glass.
I think the angels are lovely but it is all the little things living in this tank that catch my eye.


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

This tank has come a long way! It was fun reading this thread. Your plants are really starting to come into themselves. 

I know you may be attached to it, but have you ever considered taking the upside down Y-shaped piece of driftwood out? In terms of composition, I think it would give the tank better perspective. The piece in the back corner reminds me of Halong Bay in Vietnam. Although, I do like how the other piece forms a little roof over the mermaid :red_mouth.

Either way, happy to see your success so far.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks Raul, I have really enjoyed this "planted tank" adventure


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

so very exciting! I by chance found some pretty little Rams. of the 3 the LFS had i brought home the most colorful one and the least. Seems I picked a pair!
I hope the are vigelant parents and the egss are still there being watched over in the morning!


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

the new parents were not good parents, perhaps they will do better next go around?
they are fun fish to have in the tank and their colors are outstanding!

the angels got to aggressive an have been moved to the 80gal tall I have. Now this tank id a mini micro ...lots of little inhabitants 
5 black rasbora...love these guys!
7 rummy nose tetras
6 ottos
3 jullie cories
2 blue rams
a doz or so green neons .........love them! tiny and tight schoolers! look like a bunch of tiny lights
and I just got a male dwarf fire goramie as kinda a center piece fish

I have worked real hard at finding fish that add color to the tank. visitors cant believe they are fresh water fish, they think you have to go with salt water to get colorful fish.
anyway I have a pretty full fish load but being they are all small things it doesn't even look crowded


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

have had a time with some black algae. my rams have not done well, one disappeared and the other had a growth on its head and has gotten quite thin and pale although it eats well.
all other fish are doing well. I got two amano shrimp and they have gone to town on the algea, yeah!
here is the tank today


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

things are growing nicely. Nerite snails are getting large too. and I have a lovely little albino bristle nosed pleco.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Super awesome looking tank!


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

thank you.

just thought it was time for another update shot. other than the micro chain sword up front doesn't seem to be filling in (darn do I ever need a good low ground cover, any low/medium light suggestions?) other than that I am very pleased with this tank


----------



## 2Old4Reefing (Aug 13, 2013)

Meganne said:


> thank you.
> 
> just thought it was time for another update shot. other than the micro chain sword up front doesn't seem to be filling in (darn do I ever need a good low ground cover, any low/medium light suggestions?) other than that I am very pleased with this tank


Looking good! maybe my silly sticks will look better when the tank is all up and running.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Your tank is gorgeous! 

And I used to live on Crystal River- sure you know where that is. One of my favorite places on earth.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

Luminescent is that you?!!!! My husband was a safety officer for the NACD for years and was part of the group that originally put those warning signs out!
and yes was have visited Crystal River often.

I love your castle tank!



here is how mine is doing, bumped up for a friend


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Meganne said:


> in place of the crypt I moved I put a pretty little plant which I have no name for...anyone???


Looks like a Cabomba, they are nice when they get their color and they grow fast and are hardy. Just don't let them melt because they make a mess of things when they start melting. 

I am digging the sand! Looks great!


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Meg, the tank is simply gorgeous!

Your fish store must be top of the line. All I have are PetCo and PetsMart. They have nothing like the fish you have.

I love the Albino Bristlenose. I had a regular Bristlenose and loved him.

You're making me rethink all those hundreds of Angelfish fry I'm raising!

I can't wait to get started on my tank.


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

I really like your scape, I have grown up in Florida and you have to appreciate our aquatic habitats!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks awesome!
I think I missed something; the blueish-purple fish with the red noses, what are those? They're shaped like barbs or maybe rasboras...


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

Betta132 said:


> Looks awesome!
> I think I missed something; the blueish-purple fish with the red noses, what are those? They're shaped like barbs or maybe rasboras...


they are Black Rasboras, good eye! I love them. but I recently lost them all. not sure what happened as everyone else is fine. over two weeks they all just dropped off 

Sandy, the albino bristle nose I got from Molly. she sells them 

I recently added 3 sparkling goramies, they are very small and different. 
thinking of making my green neon school bigger instead of replacing the rasbora


----------



## Aquatic-Prodigy (Jan 21, 2014)

Shouldnt you stop adding fish until you figure out why there dieing I mean that is assame that your just adding more fish everytime the others dye lol check your water parameters


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

This tank is amazing!


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

updates?


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

up date a s requested. happy you all like my tank!
Aquatic Prodigy the waters are good, all other fish are doing great. I enlarged the green neon school and moved my betta to this tank, he makes a nice centerpiece fish. the rummy noses keep him in line.
I had a terrible out break of BBA and got it undercontrol with 5 amano shrimp, they are amazing! added 3 cherri shrimp as well. the water is clear the pictures are bad, I try to get better pictures soon. 
the tank tonight


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

gone for a weekend and had a large snail die. the tank had a large fish load and that dead snail pushed it over the edge, I lost much of the fish life.
still standing(swimming) are 3 rummy noses, 2 green neons, the albino bristle nose, 1 male threadfin rainbow, and 5 sparkling georamis. 

I think I will keep the Bristle Nose and Sparkling Gs, add more green neon..
rehome the threadin and rummy noses. 
add a school of 5 black rasboras or 5 black neons.

any-who, here is the tank today


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

replaced the green neons, I love them had to have them.
and have added 6 threadfin rainbows


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

today replaced the threadfins with black rasboras. I guess fancy isn't my taste! lol
I like the beefy presence of the rasboras and being dark purple they show agains the greenery nicely


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

thought it was time for an update on this tank.
it is home to 11 green neons, 5 black rasbora, 5 rummy nose tetra, 2 sparkling gouramies, and a male dwarf Victoria mouth breeder


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

tank up date pictures!

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## holoublahee (Jan 1, 2013)

The tank looks great! I really like how it's filled in and progressed over the years.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

love this tank! tall tanks seem pretty hard to get looking right but you seem to have had no problem


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Meganne said:


> so one of the othr things I do is hand build with clay, as in pottery. I have been on a roll making little mermaids, dont ask me why as I dont really know. Anyway, two of my cousins have planted tanks and put the mermaids I had gifted them into their tanks. My husband loved the idea so now one lives in my tank. Pretty tacky I know, but seeing as I put this all together for him in the first place it was his call :icon_roll


I wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't mentioned it. Interesting! Looks a bit like a Roman statue I once bought in Germany.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Meganne said:


> in place of the crypt I moved I put a pretty little plant which I have no name for...anyone???


Cabomba Furcata I think.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I love the tank! That's a difficult space to fill and you've done it well. The small size is.certainly a challenge with a large fish load. Two of my 3 tanks are 75 gallons for that reason. In a small tank a.single fish dying can kill everything. Some fish just die... Ive had 5 fish die in the last two weeks and my water could not be better. 3 Bloodfin Tetras and 2 Panda Corys (I think the temps maybe finally got to them?)
Keep doing what you're doing. I love the Victorian cichlid


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Really pretty!


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

this tank now houses 7 Congo tetras, 2Males and 5Ladies
a Pineapple Swordtail pair 
2Sparkling goramies
and small school of green neons

here is the link to a video for you
https://youtu.be/fdM-iGy7hqc


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

Are you dosing any ferts in the tank? Or just the bottom soil?


----------



## Oghorille (Jul 1, 2015)

Your growth is pretty impressive for just using top soil... Can you re list all of your specs so I can just compare? That growth is insane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

But it isn't Just top soil ...it is mineralized top soil... go to the first few pages of the thread and see 


after about Year or so I used flourish a few time...but just found myself fighting grren water. so discontinued that fast enough!
and about a year ago I felt the larg leaf plant front right was struggling so I put some osmocote in a clay ball and stuffed it in the sand under that plant.

Bump: here is how to mineralize top soil.....
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-mineralized-soil-substrate-aaron-talbot.html


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Too much light too soon. 

You are doing something difficult (unnatural?).
Growing plants that in nature live in shallow water, probably only emersed for short periods at a time, at depth.
This would require lots more light than normal.

On the other hand you are dealing with a substrate that is already initially more prone to nutrient imbalances and algae outbreaks in the early stages, in fact its probably a given.

Your plant biomass is new and probably more in repair mode from being transplanted than growth, so they are not taking up as much nutrients as they can yet.

For now I'd blackout that tank till algae production stops, I have never seen the black stuff just disappear by itself. New leaves will grow in time and the ugly ones fall off, and hopefully you can add a thin layer of fresh sand to hide the spots on the ground, once things settle down.

Start up new cycle with less light (increased height or dimmer)for less time.... (adjust photoperiod for when you are around to enjoy it) remember that white sand acts as another reflector. This is ramped up with the actual growing needs in your tank until you reach equilibrium.


----------

